# Westfield London- New Shopping centre, new MAC store



## Cassie! (Oct 23, 2008)

It will have a MAC and an Inglot.
I'm personally going to go to check out Inglot as i've never seen it before 
Health & Beauty - Westfield London

I'm probably late, just wanted to let anyone out there know


----------



## florabundance (Oct 23, 2008)

oooh i didnt know that. im excited about westfield tho - when does it open?


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice!

We used to have an Inglot stand just randomly placed in the middle of Bluewater, but I never had a good look. Just as I decided I wanted to check it out it disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I might just have a looky next time I'm around London.


----------



## Wintertulip (Oct 24, 2008)

Loads of my friends from the branch I work in (not MAC) have moved to Westfield- I think it opens the 30th? I got an email from Oasis to publicise their opening party, and that was the date. But I  need to save my money- I really shouldn't go shop there!


----------



## Cassie! (Oct 24, 2008)

It opens on the 30th. I've never been to bluewater, i hate shopping centres ( i get really nervous) but i'm going to try this one.


----------



## stargirl01 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry if I'm being stupid, but is it just a counter or will it have its own shop??


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 24, 2008)

A local MAC store 15 minutes away................bliss.

It'd be even better if it was a pro store


----------



## Fizzymartini (Oct 25, 2008)

OH my holy crap, they'll have an Inglot?! I've heard so much about the Inglot Kabuki being _exactly_ the same as the 182 (same supplier, apparently?), and I've been SO DESPERATE to check it out!!


----------



## Cassie! (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stargirl01* 

 
_Sorry if I'm being stupid, but is it just a counter or will it have its own shop??_

 
I_ think_ its a store. I'm not sure though

I really need some decent brushes so i'll be researching here and probably running between MAC and Inglot LOL


----------



## Sarah (Oct 27, 2008)

Cant wait to get to Westfield and see what its like, roll on the 30th


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 27, 2008)

apparently the inglot brushes are made by the same company that makes mac. i saw this on the news tonight, i wanna go check it out! whereabouts is it? tube station etc?


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 28, 2008)

^It's White City. I can't wait till it opens but now I'm looking forward to finally visiting Inglot since the Bluewater branch has closed down.

Oh and they have some cool Spanish shops which have now arrived here so I'm extra excited.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stargirl01* 

 
_Sorry if I'm being stupid, but is it just a counter or will it have its own shop??_

 
It will be a STORE not a counter.  Its also the biggest one in terms of square footage


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so pleased it's an actual store rather than counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going there in a couple of weeks so will check it out, exciting!


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_whereabouts is it? tube station etc?_

 
I wanna know too! We'll go on a trek there from Canterbury


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok so basically there's White City Tube, Sheperd's Bush Station and you can get there via British Rail, I can't wait to go there!


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 30, 2008)

omg! saw MAC and inglot today. i have to say, inglot is as good as MAC. the colours and textures are amazing and the range of shades is so big! I was kinda disapointed in the mac store. its so small and narrow, i could hardly fit through the  door lol o well, its only 10mins away, yay!

btw i saw the holiday 08 collection out in the store, will it be online too?


----------



## JustDivine (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow...lol...if there's one thing I hate about most MAC stores (except Covent Garden) is the lack of space! I thought DirtyPlum said it was big-ish...?

Must check out Inglot- sounds great...though I haven't got time to be going to White City....one day...!


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Wow...lol...if there's one thing I hate about most MAC stores (except Covent Garden) is the lack of space! I thought DirtyPlum said it was big-ish...?

Must check out Inglot- sounds great...though I haven't got time to be going to White City....one day...!_

 
from the outside it looks a decent size, but as soon as you walk through the door, you're standing right infront of a counter holding the holiday collection. maybe coz there were quite a few people in the store and me and my friend couldnt walk down the aisle coz there was no space lol its set out like makeup against the walls and a 'column' in the middle. i thought the store looked more narrow than wide. but like i said maybe coz there were quite a few people in there. im goin back 2day and let u guys know how it is

btw the layout of inglot is really good. theres a wall of nailpolish and the eyeshadows are set up like nars. i even saw pans of colours that could possibly fit in the mac palette. so excited!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_from the outside it looks a decent size, but as soon as you walk through the door, you're standing right infront of a counter holding the holiday collection. maybe coz there were quite a few people in the store and me and my friend couldnt walk down the aisle coz there was no space lol its set out like makeup against the walls and a 'column' in the middle. i thought the store looked more narrow than wide. but like i said maybe coz there were quite a few people in there. im goin back 2day and let u guys know how it is

btw the layout of inglot is really good. theres a wall of nailpolish and the eyeshadows are set up like nars. i even saw pans of colours that could possibly fit in the mac palette. so excited!_

 
question about the shopping centre in general
- is it majorly packed out? like obviously it will be atm because it's new and whatnot, but is it basically just an inside, compact version of covent garden/oxford street/carnaby?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ yep, I was told by one of the trainers that its the biggest freestanding... lol.  sounds pretty similar to the Pro store but they have two counters in the middle.  I like the Hi St Ken store, that seems the biggest to me.  Cant wait to check out the Westfield one...


----------



## florabundance (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_^^ yep, I was told by one of the trainers that its the biggest freestanding... lol.  sounds pretty similar to the Pro store but they have two counters in the middle.  I like the Hi St Ken store, that seems the biggest to me.  Cant wait to check out the Westfield one..._

 
lol no, not just MAC, i mean like the whole shopping centre....is it manic and packed out like oxford st. normally is. just cause i hate that kind of shopping experience..and only ever really go to central once in a while, i find it too much


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 31, 2008)

Florabundance, sorry I think we posted at the same time.  My "^^" was meant for cookies post! I saw pics in the paper of the store and it seems to be massive and was totally rammed on day one... 

I think there are more designer outlets like Prada - so its gotta be good right? 

Ugh Oxford Street - that is way too much! I think its best to let the westfield novelty wear off for a week or so and then go!


----------



## Fizzymartini (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, important question that will determine the direction of my entire weekend.
*
Which is more expensive, Inglot or MAC?
*
What are the prices like? Like I said before, I'm particularly looking at their Kabuki brush...need to know if it's worth striking out for Westfield, or whether it'll be more worth it to splash the cash on a 182 at MAC avec a free makeover!


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fizzymartini* 

 
_OK, important question that will determine the direction of my entire weekend.
*
Which is more expensive, Inglot or MAC?
*
What are the prices like? Like I said before, I'm particularly looking at their Kabuki brush...need to know if it's worth striking out for Westfield, or whether it'll be more worth it to splash the cash on a 182 at MAC avec a free makeover!_

 
mac and inglot have similar prices. i saw their eyeliners (gorgeous colours) were £8 and some eyeshadows £11. overall very similar prices to mac.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_question about the shopping centre in general
- is it majorly packed out? like obviously it will be atm because it's new and whatnot, but is it basically just an inside, compact version of covent garden/oxford street/carnaby?_

 
well i went on the first day at 8pm and although it was quite busy, its ma-hoosive so it doesnt look busy, if that makes sense lol. The food places were quite packed out but prob coz it was the evening. the layout of the centre is quite weird coz once you think youve seen everything, theres another corner to turn and another lol you def cant see it all in one day. the shops they have are all high street, middle-end and high-end: topshop, mango, zara, H&M, office, beauty base even a hollister (opening soon) and all store format are bigger and HIGHER than on the high street. they even have shops which have never been in england before, like italian high street brands. theres a section called 'the village' where the designers are like house of fraser, versace, kurt geiger, louis vuitton. basically oxford street, regent st and bond st in one. throughout the centre youve also got milkshake bars, ice cream bars and a cupcake stall inbetween shops. phew hope that helped. it is definatly worth checking out. its the biggest shopping centre in europe 4 a reason lol


----------



## Fizzymartini (Nov 2, 2008)

I just went to Westfield on Saturday too! Wow, it's like a little city in itself. Really spacious though, and some lovely touches: I love the touchscreen maps, and the fact that you can text directions to any store from where you stand, free, immediately to your mobile! I did have to dodge lots of crowds though - especially in front of La Senza, where they had live models in lingerie(!)

You're right, c00ki312, the prices are quite similar to MAC, but a just little cheaper maybe? They have a lovely bent eyeliner brush that's similar to Benefit's 'Get Bent', but is £8 as opposed to Benefit's £11.50... and their Kabuki is £25, compared to the £30 MAC charge for their 182.

Speaking of which, I was bowled over by their kabuki brush. It's completely  the same as the 182! I went to both shops to compare - they're both goat's hair, and they look and feel identical. So Inglot for the win there, I think, although I might still stick it out for later this month when Carnaby are hosting their bi-annual 20% off shopping evening to nab a 182... (recession? What recession? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fizzymartini* 

 
_I just went to Westfield on Saturday too! Wow, it's like a little city in itself. Really spacious though, and some lovely touches: I love the touchscreen maps, and the fact that you can text directions to any store from where you stand, free, immediately to your mobile! I did have to dodge lots of crowds though - especially in front of La Senza, where they had live models in lingerie(!)

You're right, c00ki312, the prices are quite similar to MAC, but a just little cheaper maybe? They have a lovely bent eyeliner brush that's similar to Benefit's 'Get Bent', but is £8 as opposed to Benefit's £11.50... and their Kabuki is £25, compared to the £30 MAC charge for their 182.

Speaking of which, I was bowled over by their kabuki brush. It's completely  the same as the 182! I went to both shops to compare - they're both goat's hair, and they look and feel identical. So Inglot for the win there, I think, although I might still stick it out for later this month when *Carnaby are hosting their bi-annual 20% off shopping evening* to nab a 182... (recession? What recession? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
ooh i regularly hear carnaby and this 20% off event. what exactly is it? this is the only time mac ever has a 'sale' lol...thanx


----------



## florabundance (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_ooh i regularly hear carnaby and this 20% off event. what exactly is it? this is the only time mac ever has a 'sale' lol...thanx_

 
i went last year. basically, it's just that. 20% off your purchase in any store on carnaby, and they have music playing in the streets and promo's in the stores. i wouldn't go again cos it was manic....and the mac line went all the way round the corner. bless my brother tho, he wanted to come with to get a gift for his gf and at the end he was like "NEVER. EVER. AGAIN - MY LEGS HURT".


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_i went last year. basically, it's just that. 20% off your purchase in any store on carnaby, and they have music playing in the streets and promo's in the stores. i wouldn't go again cos it was manic....and the mac line went all the way round the corner. bless my brother tho, he wanted to come with to get a gift for his gf and at the end he was like "NEVER. EVER. AGAIN - MY LEGS HURT"._

 
wow. whenever i go carnaby it always seem empty but i can understand why everyone would flock to there. i would only prob use the discount on mac and american apparel, but i dont think its worth it cuz i absolutely hate queuing up for more than 10mins!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 5, 2008)

I may be in the minority, but I was really dissapointed with the MAC store at W/fields!! Methinks my expectations were a little too high!! The store felt small and cramped, whether it was due to the fact that it was the opening night, I'm not sure! However, when I visited again on the Sunday, the same thing happened and I didn't even bother going in! 

Inglot on the other hand is a lovely store (it even had a couple of comfy seats where I'm sure a lot of partners will find themselves!) it's bigger than the MAC store and the MAs seemed nice and knew their products (a shame I can't say the same for the MAs at MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

The Mall as a whole is rather nice, and I truly believe you need a full day to fully appreciate it! Yet I'm reserving my overall judgement until it is fully up and running and all of the stores are open including those in the 'village' are open!


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ i agree with the above poster. MAC in westfield has NOTHING on inglot. inglot staff do seem to know their products better. they even have gel eyeliners in red, orange, turquoise, bottle green, cobalt blue, navy, blck brown etc. the ma spent time to explain how you can create your own palette (all e/s, blusher, concealor and any powder product comes in palette form and you can pick N mix your products to fit in specific palettes. for example, e/s pans come in round, rectangle and strip form so you can pick your shape and colour and add a blusher and powder if you want. fyi, the round e/s fits perfectly into a mac palette. there was one palette that had a space for one blush, one powder and 2 strip e/s). i created my first palette and bought 2 lip duos which are like nars lacquers and the lid has a shimmer if you want to add a sparkle. the e/s and lip colours are very pigmented and so bright. i have to admit the colour range is exactly the same as mac but all have a shimmer to it. sounds horrible but looks real pretty. i did a swatch on my fingertips, the other is after i swiped my fingers on my hand. the colours are still there! *the pics do no justice for the e/s. in real life they're so much more brighter! i used a camera phone lol


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm purposely avoiding Westfield til at least February. I can't stand packed INDOOR shopping centres and the scenes on TV look like a nightmare. I wanan wait til the hype dies down a little before I go and check it out.

I was on the Inglot site the other day, looks impressive. I'm looking fwd to seeing this store in person.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_^ i agree with the above poster. MAC in westfield has NOTHING on inglot. inglot staff do seem to know their products better. they even have gel eyeliners in red, orange, turquoise, bottle green, cobalt blue, navy, blck brown etc. the ma spent time to explain how you can create your own palette (all e/s, blusher, concealor and any powder product comes in palette form and you can pick N mix your products to fit in specific palettes. for example, e/s pans come in round, rectangle and strip form so you can pick your shape and colour and add a blusher and powder if you want. fyi, the round e/s fits perfectly into a mac palette. there was one palette that had a space for one blush, one powder and 2 strip e/s). i created my first palette and bought 2 lip duos which are like nars lacquers and the lid has a shimmer if you want to add a sparkle. the e/s and lip colours are very pigmented and so bright. i have to admit the colour range is exactly the same as mac but all have a shimmer to it. sounds horrible but looks real pretty. i did a swatch on my fingertips, the other is after i swiped my fingers on my hand. the colours are still there! *the pics do no justice for the e/s. in real life they're so much more brighter! i used a camera phone lol_

 
I love the fact that you can customise your own palettes, I have a 5 eyeshow palette I got a couple years ago for a smokey eye and it worked out to be £3 per eyeshadow which I think is fantastic given the quality! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There used to be an Inglot in Bromley Glades, but that closed down, so if anything Inglot would be the reason I continue to go back to W/fields!


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 10, 2008)

I was disappointed with the MAC store too - the MA's seemed tired and grumpy (maybe to be expected on opening week but they could have hired more??) The Inglot store was a delight - very quiet and the MA's were really friendly, all products were cheaper!


----------



## foizzy (Nov 18, 2008)

I live across the green from where w/field is located but I seriously cannot be bothered to go. The mere sight of the crowds makes me shudder. 
There is a reason why I avoid oxford st and have never been to bluewater/lakeside...maybe spring nxt yr?


----------



## i_luv_mac (Feb 12, 2009)

I spoke to the manager at Westfield and she told me that the store is deliberately understaffed for the first 6 months. This is to see how sales go within that time and also if they do need to let people go if a store doesn't do too well then they can reduce the likelihood or numbers.

After the first 6 months they are more likely to be able to recruit and book people for appointments.

I went on Tuesday and I noticed that after about 12-1pm it was incredibly busy in there. The sales assistants don't spend enough time with you for you to get the right products. If you know exactly what you want thats fine. However, I don't think I'll be going back in a hurry.


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_A local MAC store 15 minutes away................bliss.

It'd be even better if it was a pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You must live really near me then! It's my closest store now too. It always seems to be too packed doesn't it?

I was surprised at how quickly the testers are looking rough though.


----------

